
The Future of Containers – What’s Next? - kelsus
https://mobycast.fm/the-future-of-containers-whats-next/
======
kelsus
Maybe you've heard the buzzwords everyone seems to be talking about when
discussing the future of containers. Strange names like "microVMs"...
"unikernels"... "sandboxes". Have you wondered what these things are and how
you can use them? Or, for that matter, should you…

